# SPS im Schaltschrank - Leitungsverlegung



## cedurak (25 April 2018)

Hallo ! 

Ich errichte momentan einen Schaltschrank mit einer SPS, dabei frage ich mich, welchen Leitungsquerschnitt ich, in Übereinkunft mit rechnerischen Ergebnissen, verlegen sollte. Das Netzteil der SPS hat einen Eingang von 230V und 1,2A , berechne ich damit den Querschnitt komme ich auf einen Querschnitt von unter 0,1mm^2. Rechne ich mit dem Einschaltstrom von ca 45A, komme ich auf 1,5mm^2. Wie genau sieht die richtige Vorgehensweise aus? 

Bei dem Ausgang des Netzteiles habe ich 24V DC und 5A, da komme ich auf ca 0,75mm^2.

MfG, 
Cedurak


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2018)

> 230V und 1,2A





> komme ich auf einen Querschnitt von unter 0,1mm^2



Darf ich kurz fragen, ob du eine Ausbildung in Richtung Elektronik / Schaltschrankbau hast?

Relevant für eine Berechnung ist ja nicht nur die Stromaufnahme sondern vor allem auch die Vorsicherung.



> 24V DC und 5A, da komme ich auf ca 0,75mm^2



Hast du bei der Berechnung des Querschnittes auch mal an den Spannungsabfall bei steigender Leitungslänge gedacht?


----------



## cedurak (25 April 2018)

Ja habe ich, diese liegt allerdings schon ein paar Jahre zurück 
Vorsicherung ist laut Datenblatt ein LS-Schalter C6.
Ja habe ich, mit einem Spannungsfall von unter 3% komme ich auf ca 0,75mm^2.


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2018)

Volkstümlich: Weißt Du warum der LS-Schalter "Leitungsschutzschalter" heißt? Weil er die Leitung schützen soll. Wenn Du nun einen LS-Schalter C6 hast, dann kannst Du den Querschnitt der Leitungen dahinter "natürlich" nicht für einen Strom von 1,2 A auslegen sondern mußt auf den tatsächlich möglichen Dauerstrom von 6 A auslegen.

Harald


----------



## cedurak (30 April 2018)

Welche Vorsicherung und welchen Querschnitt der Zuleitung würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Mit rechnerischer Begründung bitte. 0.1mm^2 scheint mir bisschen wenig zu sein


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 April 2018)

Wieso sollen wir für dich rechnen? Weißt du denn, warum man Sachen so auslegt, wie man sie auslegen sollte? Wenn du es selber nicht ausrechnen oder festlegen kannst, dann beauftrage jemanden damit, der sich damit auskennt! Da fackelt dir nachher die Bude ab, weil dir einer im Forum irgendwas vorgerechnet hat...

Ich habe im Forum schon einmal grob was zur Netzberechnung gesagt, dir kann ich als Hilfestellung noch folgendes Dokument von ABB an's Herz legen:

https://library.e.abb.com/public/cfe65723ae1e61ccc12579c200282f54/2CD401001D0109.pdf

Viele Grüße!


----------



## stivi_d (30 April 2018)

Hallo cedurak,



cedurak schrieb:


> 0.1mm^2 scheint mir bisschen wenig zu sein


Damit hast du eindeutig recht...
Ich würde nur kontrollieren, ob der ausgewählte Querschnitt reicht!



cedurak schrieb:


> Welche Vorsicherung [...] der Zuleitung würdet ihr mir den empfehlen?


Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben:


cedurak schrieb:


> Vorsicherung ist laut Datenblatt ein LS-Schalter C6.



Wer jetzt ein Tabellebuch hat, kann den minimalen Querschnitt aus einer Tabelle ablesen.
Dann noch schnell rechnen, ob die erforderlichen Werte eingehalten werden. (Spannungsabfall etc)


----------



## TIA Portal (30 April 2018)

was für ein Hersteller ???

Ein Blick in das Handbuch sagt doch schon alles wenn es sich zum Beispiel um ein Siemens PSU100 handeln würde.


----------



## cedurak (1 Mai 2018)

Angenommen ich hätte die 24V/5A PSU, dann würde ich als Vorsicherung den LS C6A nehmen und zur Querschnittsberechnung dann A=2*I*laenge/56*0,03*230V. Doch welchen Strom benutze ich da? 32A?


----------



## TIA Portal (1 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> Angenommen ich hätte die 24V/5A PSU, dann würde ich als Vorsicherung den LS C6A nehmen und zur Querschnittsberechnung dann A=2*I*laenge/56*0,03*230V. Doch welchen Strom benutze ich da? 32A?



Dann geht es nach der Absicherung von 6A im Eingang.
Die 32A ist der Einschaltstrom der für 3ms da ist. Kann man also vergessen.

Viele haben im Schaltschrankbau eine Mindestgrösse.
Bei uns zb. bei Motoren 2,5 mm auch wenn der Motor nur 500 W hat.


----------



## MSB (1 Mai 2018)

Zum PSU100:
Wenn man es jetzt ganz präzise nimmt, müsste man sogar nur mit der Geräteinternen Sicherung von 3,15A rechnen, wenn man es jetzt ums verrecken ausreizen will, kann man auch mit dem Nennstrom von 1,15A rechnen. (Definitionsgemäß wäre die C6A Sicherung dann nur der sog. BackUp Schutz / Kurzschlussschutz, bzw. halt die einfache Möglichkeit einer Netztrennung des Netzteiles).

Generell ist es nach VDE0113, das für Hauptstromkreise innerhalb von Gehäusen mindestens 0,75mm² verlangt werden, darunter darfst du sowieso nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cedurak (2 Mai 2018)

Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch einen Querschnitt von 0,75mm^2 nehmen, solange ich unter 24m bleibe oder? Üblicherweise wird doch, so wie ich das bisher in Schaltschränken gesehen habe, als Zuleitung zur PSU 1,5mm^2 oder 2,5mm^2 benutzt


----------



## MSB (2 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch einen Querschnitt von 0,75mm^2 nehmen, solange ich unter 24m bleibe oder? Üblicherweise wird doch, so wie ich das bisher in Schaltschränken gesehen habe, als Zuleitung zur PSU 1,5mm^2 oder 2,5mm^2 benutzt


Könnte man, wenn man nur den Spannungsfall berücksichtigt.
Wichtig dann auch noch: Können genügend hohe Kurzschlusströme fließen, die die Sicherung innerhalb der geforderten Zeit auslösen - meistens aber unkritisch bei den kleinen Geschicht - ?

Desweiteren lässt das hier ja noch 2-3 ganz wesentliche Sachen unberücksichtigt:
- Verlegart im Schaltschrank - B1
- typischerweise relativ hohe Häufung im Schaltschrank (Verdrahtungskanal)
- Oft auch relativ hohe Umgebungstemperaturen >= 40°C

Wenn man das alles voll berücksichtigt, dann landet man tatsächlich relativ schnell bei 1,5mm² für 6A, oder sogar 2,5mm².

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cedurak (3 Mai 2018)

Alles klar danke dir Manuel! Habe als Vorsicherung für mein Netzteil ein LS-Schalter C6A, vom Netzteil aus gehe ich auf Klemmen, von denen aus ich alles mit 24VDC versorge (CPU, Digitale Ein-/Ausgabebaugruppen, Analoge Ein-/Ausgabebaugruppen, Temperaturmessmodul, etc.). Setze ich dort Sicherungen ein? Wenn ja, welche? Vor der CPU macht es definitiv Sinn. Jedoch vor jedes Element was ich mit 24V versorge? Oder ist eine Sicherung ausreichend, die ich zwischen Netzteil und Klemmen setze?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2018)

> Jedoch vor jedes Element was ich mit 24V versorge?



Sinnvollerweise erstellt man abgesicherte Gruppen

nur als Beispiel:
24V intern ( also innerhalb des Schaltschrankes )
24V extern

24V intern könnte man dann noch untergruppieren in Eingänge / Ausgänge

Aber wie gesagt, nur so als Beispiel. Es kommt auf den konkreten Anwenderfall drauf an.


----------



## cedurak (3 Mai 2018)

Ich würde meine CPU (Eingangsstrom 1A, Einschaltstrom 8A) mit einem LS C4 absichern, jedoch kann ich dem Datenblatt nicht entnehmen, über welchen Zeitraum der Einschaltstrom anliegt. Außerdem kann ich den Datenblättern der Digitalen und Analogen Ein-/Ausgabebaugruppen nicht entnehmen, welchen Strom sie benötigen. Sm321, Sm322 sind meine digitalen Baugruppen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2018)

Na gerade bei den Ausgangsbaugruppen ist ja primär nicht relevant, was die Karten selber an Strom verbrauchen sondern die Teilnehmer, welche du schaltest.
Z.b. mehrere Ventile oder Schütze. Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor beachten.


----------



## cedurak (3 Mai 2018)

Aber bei den Eingabebaugruppen oder? Eingänge sind eig nur Taster und Hilfskontakte von Schützen und Ausgänge der digitalen Baugruppe sind Leuchtmittel und Schütze. 
Dabei ist es möglich, dass alle Ausgänge gleichzeitig angesteuert werden. Die Baugruppe liefert einen Ausgangsstrom von 0,5A. Heißt das 0,5*32=16A ist mein Strom den die Baugruppe liefert? Das erscheint mir ziemlich hoch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2018)

Schau doch mal, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, dann lese doch bitte einmal die Handbücher durch. Da steht alles drin:


----------



## MSB (3 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> Ich würde meine CPU (Eingangsstrom 1A, Einschaltstrom 8A) mit einem LS C4 absichern, jedoch kann ich dem Datenblatt nicht entnehmen, über welchen Zeitraum der Einschaltstrom anliegt.


Musst halt nur bedenken, (und das tun viele auch in der Praxis nicht), das ein Schaltnetzteil, wie z.B. das genannte Sitop, den C4 Automaten nie auslösen können wird.
Bei längerfristiger Überlastung möglicherweise, beim häufiger anzutreffenden "Kurzschluss" eher niemals, weil das Netzteil den Ausgang wesentlich schneller abschaltet, als der Automat auslösen könnte.

Es gibt relativ wenig Netzteile die einen entsprechenden kurzzeitigen PowerBoost haben, z.B. Phoenix Quint, aber auch hier nur in relativ engen Grenzen.

Wir nutzen bei uns mittlerweile ausschließlich Murr Mico, gibt es aber auch von Siemens als Sitop Select, und noch von vielen weiteren Herstellern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Mai 2018)

Ein C4A Automat in Kombi mit einem Schaltnetzteil ist aus oben genannten Gründen sinnfrei.
Eine Alternative wären noch Feinsicherungen in flink oder überflink. Das macht aber den Elektroplaner nicht sehr beliebt bei den fehlersuchenden Elektrikern.

An Schaltnetzteilen setze ich ebenfalls nur noch elektronische Schutzschalter ein. Block smart oder basic wären da noch Stichwörter.


----------



## cedurak (3 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir: Das wären dann ja 16A. Pro Gruppe 4A maximal, bei 4 Gruppen macht das 16A. 
Danke Manuel, also wäre die CPU durch das Netzteil schon gegen Kurzschlüsse geschützt, und durch den LS-Schalter wäre diese dann gegen Überstrom/-last geschützt?


----------



## MSB (3 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir: Das wären dann ja 16A. Pro Gruppe 4A maximal, bei 4 Gruppen macht das 16A.


Entscheidend ist hier doch letztlich nur: Was ist an den Baugruppen angeschlossen?
In > 95 % der Fällen weit weniger als sowohl der Einzelausgang, als auch die Gruppensumme zulassen würde.



> Danke Manuel, also wäre die CPU durch das Netzteil schon gegen Kurzschlüsse geschützt, und durch den LS-Schalter wäre diese dann gegen Überstrom/-last geschützt?


Wenn du das jetzt so betrachtest, kannst du die LS-Schalter DC-seitig auch ganz weglassen.
In der Praxis kommen eigentlich nur Kurzschlüsse vor, Überlast allerhöchstens wenn der Projektant sich verrechnet hat, oder z.B. bei größeren Umbauten.

Eine Sache war da noch, ein immer wieder gern genommener Fehler:
CPU startet
Div. Ausgänge schalten
Netzteil schaltet ab
Netzteil schaltet wieder ein
Spiel von vorn
....
Mit vernünftigen Sicherungskonzept hätte man wenigstens eine grobe Richtung wo man das Suchen anfängt.


----------



## cedurak (3 Mai 2018)

Also würdest du in meinem Fall (digitale Ausgänge der SPS sind Leuchtmittel und Schütze, digitale Eingänge Schütze und Taster) sekundärseitig vom Netzteil keine weiteren Sicherungen einplanen?


----------



## MSB (3 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> Also würdest du in meinem Fall (digitale Ausgänge der SPS sind Leuchtmittel und Schütze, digitale Eingänge Schütze und Taster) sekundärseitig vom Netzteil keine weiteren Sicherungen einplanen?


Entweder du nimmst was vernünftiges (Mico, Sitop Select etc.), evtl. noch die altbekannten Feinsicherungen.
ODER
Du kannst auch komplett auf Sicherungen verzichten (jedenfalls im Falle von LS-Automaten)

Ich würde bis auf bei sehr kleinen Geschichten, immer Variante 1 vorziehen.


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Mai 2018)

Weiterer Vorteil elektronischer Gruppensicherungen:
Viele schalten die Ausgänge sequentiell ein. Das reduziert die Einschaltlast am Netzteil und kann auch gezielt genutzt werden, um z.B. die CPU einer SPS als letztes mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## cedurak (7 Mai 2018)

Aber habe ich nicht innerhalb des Netzteiles auch schon eine elektronische Sicherung? Immerhin reagiert sie auch auf atypische Betriebsbedingungen wie z.B. auf Überstrom, Unterspannung, Kurzschluss. Lediglich auf Überspannung reagiert sie nicht -> könnte zerstört werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

> Aber habe ich nicht innerhalb des Netzteiles auch schon eine  elektronische Sicherung? Immerhin reagiert sie auch auf atypische  Betriebsbedingungen wie z.B. auf Überstrom, Unterspannung, Kurzschluss.  Lediglich auf Überspannung reagiert sie nicht -> könnte zerstört  werden.



Nehmen wir einmal an, du nutzt die interne Überstromabsicherung deines Netzteiles. Was passiert dann. Beispiel Kurzschluss in einem Kabel im Kabelschlepp.
Kurzschluss steht an, Spannung bricht ein, Steuerung usw. geht aus. Kurzschluss ist wieder weg, Steuerung läuft wieder an.

Viel Spaß beim Fehler suchen.

Wenn man es vernünftig macht, sichert man ein paar Bereiche einzeln ab ( z.B. 24V Steuerung, 24V intern, 24V extern ). So kann man bei einer Fehlersuche
schon einmal deutlich mehr eingrenzen.


----------



## cedurak (7 Mai 2018)

Die einzelnen Bereiche kann ich dann ja nur über ne elektronische Sicherung absichern oder? Andernfalls löst die elektronische Sicherung des Netzteiles doch zuerst ab, da sie schneller reagiert oder? Finde leider im Datenblatt nichts genaues zu der im Netzteil verbauten elektronischen Sicherung.


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Mai 2018)

Findest Du keine Angaben zur Überlastreaktion des Netzteils schlage ich folgende Vorgehensweise vor:
1. Nehmen wir mal an, bis zum Nennstrom ist das Netzteil belastbar (sollte so sein  )
2. Die einzelnen Kreise stellst Du dann an der elektronischen Sicherung auf maximal 75% des Nennstroms ein.
3. Kreise mit defnitiv geringerer Belastung natürlich niedriger.

Jetzt wird Dein Einwand sein, das ein Kurzschluss auf dem einzelnen Kreis u.U. nicht zur Abschaltung des zugeordneten Kanals der el. Sicherung führt, weil meinetwegen in der Summe mit den anderen Kreisen ja schon der Strom für das Netzteil zu dessen Überlastabschaltung führt.
Richtig - kann passieren.
Nicht schlimm. Die Block-Geräte zum Beispiel schalten einen überlasteten Kanal nicht wieder ein. Nach einer Überlastreaktion des Netzteils greift dann diese Maßnahme.


----------



## cedurak (9 Mai 2018)

Dankeschön euch allen! 
Woher weiß ich eigentlich, dass mein Netzteil schneller schaltet als z.B. mein LS-Schalter? Nur dann ist der LS-Schalter ja im Kurzschlussfall unnötig, da er gar nicht zum Einsatz käme.


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2018)

cedurak schrieb:


> Dankeschön euch allen!
> Woher weiß ich eigentlich, dass mein Netzteil schneller schaltet als z.B. mein LS-Schalter? Nur dann ist der LS-Schalter ja im Kurzschlussfall unnötig, da er gar nicht zum Einsatz käme.


Schnell abschalten ist in dem Fall gar nicht mal unbedingt das Thema.
Bleiben wir also beim o.g. Siemens-Netzteil:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/pv/6EP1333-2BA20/td?dl=de

Kurzschlussstrom typisch: 18A
Kurzschlussauslöser LS C4 = ca. 10x 4A = 40A

Da 18A deutlich kleiner als 40A ist ... wird der Automat im Kurzschlussfall statischtisch nie auslösen können, und für den Überlastauslöser des Automaten schaltet das Netzeil viel zu schnell ab.

Schnell ist also nicht die Abschaltung des Netzteils, sondern die Überstrombegrenzung ... die wirkliche Abschaltung folgt dann erst vergleichsweise spät (Siemens gibt hier 800ms an).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Mai 2018)

sry, gelöscht wg unangemessenem Blutdruck


----------

